# Revs going up and down on there own!



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi people can anyone help i changed the cam follower today,i took the car out all was fine for 10 mins then the revs started going up and down on there own above 10000rmp just under 2thou can any have an idea on what i may have done thank you


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

Definitely need to replace the PCV valve. Very easy to do.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks will it be ok to drive for a few day till i get the part,also im i better off getting a ome part thanks for your help


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

I replaced mine 2 days ago with the same issue, tps sell them for £39. If you pull the old one apart you'll probably find that the rubber seal/diaphragm has split hence it's not holding pressure and alters the revs etc.

Takes 5min to change as it's only 4 screws and 2 pipes.


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys ill order 1 from audis tomorrow and fit it


----------



## jfally (Dec 6, 2012)

Having the same issue with mine on idle
Changed the pcv valve and still the same 
Codes for running lean on vcds scan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

jfally said:


> Having the same issue with mine on idle
> Changed the pcv valve and still the same
> Codes for running lean on vcds scan
> 
> Are the revs slow dying down or tend to stick when you change gear? It could be your Diverter Valve, I changed my PCV and the car was 50% better then changed the DV and it's was back to normal.


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

jfally said:


> Having the same issue with mine on idle
> Changed the pcv valve and still the same
> Codes for running lean on vcds scan
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possible Vacuum leak pulling extra air in , check all air lines and also as dixter says check dv valve . there is a easy way to check for leaks using a certain flammable aerosol but as there is a fire risk that's all I will say , also you could try a smoke test .


----------



## jfally (Dec 6, 2012)

Ive got a forge dv fitted so won't be that 
I pulled the maf out and it was worse without it 
The idle is very rough and when idle it revs up and down and sometimes even up to around 1800 -2000 rpm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

jfally said:


> Ive got a forge dv fitted so won't be that
> I pulled the maf out and it was worse without it
> The idle is very rough and when idle it revs up and down and sometimes even up to around 1800 -2000 rpm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What where the codes if you don't mind me asking ?.


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

You've got a Forge DV fitted?

Check all connections to and from the DV. If in doubt put stock OEM valve on.. My bet is on the Forge DV, that thing is nothing but problems.


----------



## jfally (Dec 6, 2012)

Aoon_M said:


> You've got a Forge DV fitted?
> 
> Check all connections to and from the DV. If in doubt put stock OEM valve on.. My bet is on the Forge DV, that thing is nothing but problems.


This shouldn't affect anything at idle tho should it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfally (Dec 6, 2012)

3 faults were found :

P1093 - Bank 1 Fuel measuring system 2 - Malfunction - Intermittent

P0507 - Idle Control System RPM - Higher than expected

P2187 - Bank 1 - System too lean at idle


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

jfally said:


> 3 faults were found :
> 
> P1093 - Bank 1 Fuel measuring system 2 - Malfunction - Intermittent
> 
> ...


In my view (which can be wrong) you definitely have an air metering issue, ie some form of vacuum or valve sticking issue after your Maf . start from after your maf sensor and check for leaks there will be lots of instructions on the internet on how to do this if you don't find any, check the likes of your n80 and n249 valve for operation through vcds if you have access to this . also even though you replaced you're pcv valve there still could be an issue with your pcv system as in are all the connectors seated properly( on the block as well as the valve) , did you replace the gasket , check the rear breather that goes into the turbo, but all these should be covered under the vacuum leak test that you do , I would definitely recommend changing the the dv valve for a stock one ( just for testing purposes) . these are all the first things I would do if I were having these issues . best of luck and hope you find a simple fix , if not get in touch and we'll move on from there  could even be the Maf itself but as you said revs got worse after removing it I doubt it's that


----------

